# Общедоступные форумы > Мероприятия. >  Семинар по следовой работе с Петером Ленгварски, 14-15.05.2011 Литва

## Александр Жихар

14-15 мая 2011 года, в Шяуляй, Литва, проводится *практический семинар по следовой работе.*

СЕМИНАР ПРОВОДИТ

*Петер Ленгварски, Словакия*
[IMG][/IMG]

Краткая биография:

Петер Ленгварски родился 24.09.1969 в г. Вранов, Словакия. Обучением собак занялся с 1984 г. С подготовленными собаками по нормативу IPO 3 участвовал в  более чем 30-ти различных соревнованиях высокого уровня. Многократный чемпион Словакии по IPO и IPO-FH. Многократный участник чемпионатов мира для немецких овчарок 	– WUSV WM 1993, 1994, 1996, 2005, 2006.  Не раз принимал участие в чемпионатах мира для всех пород по IPO – FCI WM 1994, 1996, 2005, 2006. Многократный участник чемпионатов мира для всех пород по IPO–FH – FCI WM FH 1994, 1997, 1998, 1999, 2000, 2002, 2008, 2009, 2010, из них четыре раза становился вице-чемпионом мира.

Некоторые достижения: FCI WM 1994 Como/Varese (IT) – 29 место (280 баллов), WUSV WM 2006 Randers (DK) – 37 место (265 баллов), FCI WM FH 1997 Frederiksund (DK)  – 2 место (189 баллов), FCI WM FH 2000 Bad Doberean (DE) – 2 место (194 баллов), FCI WM FH 2002 Vranov (SK) – 2 место (194 баллов), 2  командное место, FCI WM FH 2008 Vranov (SK) – 3 место (194 баллов), 2  командное место, FCI WM FH 2009 Chalons en Champagne (F) – 6 место (189 баллов), 2  командное место, FCI WM FH 2010 Grosuplje (SI) – 4 место (178 баллов), 1 командное место.

Многократный капитан сборной Словакии на чемпионатах мира по IPO–FH.

С 1991 г. является международным судьей по рабочим качествам (FCI). Неоднократно судил отборочные квалификационные соревнования на чемпионаты мира по IPO-FH, IPO (WUSV и FCI) не только в Словакии, но и в Бельгии, Польше, России, Украине и Эстонии.

Программа семинара

14 мая 2011 года
9:00 – 13:00 Следовая работа
13:00 – 14:00 Перерыв
14:00 – 18:00 Следовая работа

15 мая 2011 года
8:00 – 12:00 Следовая работа
12:00 – 13:00 Перерыв
13:00 – 17:00 Следовая работа

Стоимость участия
Один день:
- участники с собакой 50 евро
- зрители 25 евро

Весь семинар (2 дня):
- участники с собакой 70 евро 
- зрители 35 евро

Регистрация и оплата за семинар только предварительная, до 15 апреля 2011 года.

Количество участников с собаками ограничено! Допускается участие с собаками любого возраста. Количество зрителей не ограничивается.

Видео и фотосъемка разрешена.

Заявки на участие высылать по адресу raimundas@sarmas.lt, zichar@zebra.lt В заявке указывать своё имя, фамилию, кличку собаки, породу, возраст (месяцами) на момент проведения семинара.

По всем вопросам обращаться:
Моб. тел.: +37068118664 – Раймундас, +37065995344 – Александр
Эл. почта: raimundas@sarmas.lt, zichar@zebra.lt

----------


## inna

На каком языке семинар будет?

----------


## Александр Жихар

> На каком языке семинар будет?


Для максимального удобства семинар будет на русском языке, т.к. уже есть зарегистрированные участники из Латвии и России, да и Петер Ленгварски говорит по-русски.

----------

